# Can I watch my recordings with TiVo Online?



## barbja (Oct 24, 2007)

Should I be able to watch recordings from my TiVos from TiVo online? The TiVo Online login page seems to imply that with "Sign in to access all of your streaming videos and recordings here!". Does that really mean "sure, you can 'access' your recordings, but not actually 'watch' them."

The only things that it allows me to watch are ones that are also available on streaming services. It won't even display entries for some shows (like Judge Judy and South Park).


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It depends on what model Tivo you have. The 4 tuner Roamio model don't have the Tivo Stream unlike the 6 tuner ones which has them built-in.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

From a Google search:

4-tuner TiVo Roamio requires TiVo Stream accessory (sold separately). Out-of-home streaming supports streaming to only one of your Android (or iOS) devices at a time. Not all recorded content can be streamed to an Android mobile device (due to copy protection assigned by content provider and/or other technical limitations). Some recorded content can only be streamed to your Android mobile device while you are on the same network as your TiVo Stream or TiVo Roamio Plus/Pro DVR (as applicable). Out of-home streaming may not be available for all recorded content. Visit tivo.com for additional details.

You could buy the TiVo stream, but it's discontinued.


----------



## barbja (Oct 24, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> It depends on what model Tivo you have. The 4 tuner Roamio model don't have the Tivo Stream unlike the 6 tuner ones which has them built-in.


The TiVo in question is a Roamio Pro (6-tuner). I was attempting to stream to a Windows7 laptop with TiVo online while wired to my home network.

If you are using an Android or iOS device, you're using the app, not TiVo Online, right? Isn't TiVo online for use with browsers from laptops/desktops/workstations? The splash page does say that you have 'access to recordings'. What do you think they mean by that? I can understand if they want to restrict me from being able to stream to a PC outside my home network, but I was on the same network as the TiVos.

I just want to watch TV in my office without dragging a TV and one of my minis there. Not to mention that there's nowhere to put a TV without hanging it from invisible ropes from the ceiling.


----------



## barbja (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmm...according to this article that's dated 8/22/17, I should be able to do what I want:

TiVo Customer Support

Could there be some reason why TiVo online thinks that I'm not on the same network as my TiVos?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

barbja said:


> Hmm...according to this article that's dated 8/22/17, I should be able to do what I want:
> 
> TiVo Customer Support
> 
> Could there be some reason why TiVo online thinks that I'm not on the same network as my TiVos?


With a Roamio Pro you absolutely should have no issue streaming to a computer on your LAN. That said some people do seem to have problems with this working. I just tested streaming from my Bolt to this Win 10 computer via Chrome and had no problems. You do have to have Flash installed (and enabled) and it does not work with MS Edge browser. But Chrome, Firefox, & Opera should work, first thing I would do is try a different web browser.


----------



## barbja (Oct 24, 2007)

atmuscarella said:


> I just tested streaming from my Bolt to this Win 10 computer via Chrome and had no problems. You do have to have Flash installed (and enabled) and it does not work with MS Edge browser. But Chrome, Firefox, & Opera should work, first thing I would do is try a different web browser.


My first attempt was with FF. I then tried Chrome. On Chrome, when I logged into the site, it told me that Flash was not enabled and if I wanted to enable Flash for this session. I said yes. I haven't tried IE yet; IE is quite problematic with a lot of sites on that workstation.

I'll go back and do some debugging with Flash to see what's up. Thanks!


----------

